# Hiking with New Dogs



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

We have a family this year that would like to hike with our 4-H group and have requested to bring along their dogs. I know that quite a few folks hike with their goats and dogs ... but this would be a case of introducing dogs and goats that don't spend thier days together.

Now, of course we come across dogs on the trail frequently ... and we've been doing a good job training the goats to handle these encounters well. However, these are brief passing encounters.

I am concerned about the goat who doesn't live with dogs, trying to hike for hours with a dog behind him and who he thinks is going to eat him. 

Any suggestions for a positive interaction, is this something we should work up to, or even attempt at all?


----------



## DKalakay (Dec 24, 2009)

My goats are used to hiking with our two dogs but are very wary if someone else with a dog comes along for a hike with us. It seems to take a couple of times out with the new dog for them to get used to it and settle down. It can be a problem initially because the dog can spook the goats causing them to quickly turn and run into people. It seems to work better to have the dog in front and kept in front at least at first (that way the goats arn't afraid it will sneak up on them and eat them). Keeping the dog on a leash for at least the first time out helps the goats get used to it too. You can always give it a try but it might take a couple of hikes. It also might depend on the dog and how it behaves around the goats.
Denise


----------



## Packfish (Dec 18, 2009)

I 've hiked with a few dogs that were not mine. Dogs that I have been hiking with all tend to lead the way. It's the dogs- then me- then the goats then my wife in that order pretty much all the time. So there never really has been a problem except for a few attempted head butts that just let everyone know what is in store if they don't keep it that way.


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

Good ideas, we'll try putting the dogs up front and see how it goes.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

On our last hike a guy joined us at the trail head out of curiosity, with a dog. We had a meet and greet time before we took off. Three of the four ignored the dog after that, even when he was behind. 

Larry wouldn't let the dog get within 5 feet of him without challenging him with the cocked head and a rearing up for action. The dog was smart enough to stay back. 

It may not be good trail manners, but I prefer a behavior where the goat will protect itself rather than take off running. 

On prior hikes, the goats were certainly more comfortable with the dogs out front.


----------



## xololady (Aug 31, 2010)

Off topic a little. About a month ago I bought a 14 month old Akbash puppy. He weighs almost 100 pounds and is super sweet. The first 2 weeks we had him he got to spend locked in the barn with the goats because it was so very cold outside. When I went around to get the goats to put them in the stalls, I told Garth I needed help. When I was leading each goat, I noticed they were walking much faster than normal. When I looked back, I saw Garth with his nose on the goat's rump, pushing. Another time, my big wether Vic was in the wrong stall, so I told Garth to keep him there until I came back. When I came back, Garth was laying on the ground just outside the stall, with Vic looking around wondering how he was going to get out. I am very happy with Garth so far. He is doing an amazing job considering he was raised around cattle and chickens instead of goats. He would rather lay out in the snow with the goats than come in with me.


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

I'd love a LGD to protect my goats and hike with us. Thanks for sharing your experiences with your LGD.

I always take one or two dogs along on our hikes and rotate who I take so the goats see new dogs.

Haven't taken my hairless kids yet though. I was wondering if I could rig up a basket for them to ride in!


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

I have had a number of bad experiences with strangers' dogs around my goats. Most of these encounters were at trail heads. I have had to kick or bash several dogs with my walking stick that were intent on attacking the goats. My goats really hate strange dogs now, and they will try to butt them. They don't even like my dog coming up behind them. There is a natural prey/predator relationship between goats and dogs.

If you want to take strange dogs hiking with your goats I would advise trying to keep the dogs well out ahead of the goats. The goats are naturally fearful of things getting them from behind. And watch the dogs closely until you are sure they won't go into predator mode. 

I have learned to be very cautious at trail heads. If other people are there I check to see if they have dogs. If they do I wait until they are gone before I let my goats out of the trailer. If I meet people with dogs on the trail I get well off the trail with the goats, and ask the owners to please control their dogs. The goats crowd around me if they feel threatened. 

Fortunately, most of my goat hiking is bushwhacking, without trails and other people and their dogs to deal with.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

The dog dazer sold by Northwest is very helpful.
Along with a big stick. LOL


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

What I don't understand are the clueless dog owners who intentionally bring their dog over to sniff our goat and "make friends." Of course, we immediately tell them what a bad idea this is. Cuzco could panic and get away from us, or he could cause an accident if he bolted into someone or got the leash around them. And since he's always on a leash during these encounters, he could feel cornered and turn to fight. I hate to think what could happen if he decided to hook a dog in the belly with that horn of his, or if the dog (or goat) ducked behind a person for cover. I don't want to be in the middle of a dog and goat fight!

Of course, the dumbest people are the ones who stop to talk, ask why Cuzco is missing one horn, and then _after_ they learn that it was because of an accident involving a loose dog, they decide to bring their dog over for a closer encounter. It's as if they think that the only reason our goat doesn't like dogs is because he hasn't met _their_ dog yet. Their sweet, lovable, irresistible pet will somehow, in this brief moment, erase all past memories and cause our goat to develop a lasting affection for all things canine. :roll:


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I asked a lady to leash her dogs. That I am out excersizing my
packgoats. And she says. They are labs the will not hurt your
goats. Idiot! A lab is a hunting dog. Goat or bird. It will hunt what
ever it can. 

I will say. She did avoid and go around. And so did I.
So nothing happened.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

I have come to take one of our own dogs on hikes and other "outdoor" activities with the goats every time.

They will stop a strange dog at a distance from the goats, checking it out and blocking its way toward the goats. They also alert me that a dog may be around the next corner so I can prepare and get the goats closer to me.

I always wondered if a dog dazer could be used if they should fail without harming/disturbing them - I think not.


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

I have a dog dazer. It works on some dogs, and it doesn't work on others. And it's one more piece of gear to keep track of.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

What I was told was that the dazer works better when more adrenaline is in the system. The angrier the dog is the more it hurts type of thing. It does't work on dogs when they are calm.
We once took a walk on the beack and had several dogs accost us on the way. I think our Pack sheep got tired of it. because he ended up chasing a bull dog and a terrier for about 100 yards up the beach with the rest of the herd right behind him. :lol:


----------



## salmonfisher77 (Jul 15, 2009)

I carry a 357 at ALL times with my boys mainly for tweekers and dogs!!!! I warned a guy to leash his dog as there were goats coming up the trail. He stated that he had just as much right to be there as us and his dog would be fine, as he went for one of the goats, faster than I could draw my 357 from its holster the guy was on top of his dog beating it away from the goat!!! My goat never backed down, nor was he hurt, the guy and dog ran away covered in mud and blood, as his dog bit him during the tustle!!! I asked nicley, as he is lucky his dog is still alive!!! NO YOUR DOG CANT PET MY GOAT AND NO THEY DONT WANT TO BE FRIENDS!!!


----------



## salmonfisher77 (Jul 15, 2009)

Cattle prode is what my wife carries when she hikes alone!!!

PACK SHEEP?????? :shock:


sunnypaws said:


> What I was told was that the dazer works better when more adrenaline is in the system. The angrier the dog is the more it hurts type of thing. It does't work on dogs when they are calm.
> We once took a walk on the beack and had several dogs accost us on the way. I think our Pack sheep got tired of it. because he ended up chasing a bull dog and a terrier for about 100 yards up the beach with the rest of the herd right behind him. :lol:


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

salmonfisher77 said:


> I carry a 357 at ALL times with my boys mainly for tweekers and dogs!!!!


\\

What's a "tweeker"?

I would really hate to shoot somebody's dog. Things could get very ugly very fast. But I could if I had too. I carry a .38 when out with my goats just in case we run into a rabid animal or a rattlesnake. Some years rabies is a big problem in my area. Mostly it's in the foxes, but rabid coyotes and even a rabid mountain lion have been seen.


----------



## salmonfisher77 (Jul 15, 2009)

Tweekers are highly energetic, people who like to do METH and steal and rob to support there habit!!! We have alot of them in Oregon!

I would NEVER want to shoot somebodies dog, but I will protect my boys as needed for the situation!!!! My boys will not be injured by another animal while in my control!!! My dog is with us most of the time!!!



jross said:


> salmonfisher77 said:
> 
> 
> > I carry a 357 at ALL times with my boys mainly for tweekers and dogs!!!!
> ...


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

So a tweeker is a meth-head predator. I think I would rather deal with rabid mountain lions than tweekers!

I agree about being willing and able to protect the goats (also the kids, wife, and dog). 99% of the time the world is just a wonderful place. But sometimes it isn't, and you have to be prepared for it. Otherwise those who depend on you can get hurt.


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

Where I hike there are lots of dogs, off leash, and I haven't had a problem so far. My goats run to me if a strange dog is approaching. Usually if the dog is overexcited or acting predatory the owner runs up and grabs it. Most of the time the dogs don't chase because my goats don't run. Once in a while I have to run at the dog and yell at it threateningly to make it back off. One time I had to toss a big rottweiler/lab that was attacking some kids that were with me. I flew at it feet first and pinned it to the ground by it's neck. After that successful intervention I probably am overly confident at my dog wrangling abilities. I carry pepper spray when I go to certain neigborhoods in the bay area, and I think that it would probably be a good thing to carry in case of a multiple dog attack on a goat walk.


----------



## xololady (Aug 31, 2010)

Last summer we took our first hike around the lake with our goats. The goats were well behaved, except when 3 girls came along and the goats wanted to follow them! When we went down to a point on the lake, I saw a man and woman over by the lake with a German Shepherd. We were a ways away and the guy yelled at me to keep my goats back or his dog would eat their a***es. So I tied the goats to trees off the path. After about a half hour, the man and woman packed up their things and put their dog on the leash. I noticed the big tough guy made the woman carry everything and had the dog on the leash. When he went by us, I said, as friendly as I could, "Don't worry, they are tied up." He said something about his dog killing my goats. My daughter and I asked each other if we had done anything to provoke the man and realized that we had done nothing wrong. I wanted so bad to tell him that there would be no problem because I had my gun, except that I didn't have it that day. (I will be sure to take it with us next time) I also wanted to say something about how my horned goats would protect themselves, but I realized it was best to keep my mouth shut. The thing about a sidearm is that you don't have to use it, but if they know you have it, they will stay back. My local law enforcement said there would be no problem at all if I shot the dog if it was attacking my goats. But sometimes it is the dummy on the other end of the leash from the dog who should be shot.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Nanno said:


> What I don't understand are the clueless dog owners who intentionally bring their dog over to sniff our goat and "make friends."


Most of the people we run across are like this. I just warn them that the goats will butt them which does not deter them from their 'friend making' mission.

The goats are real good at lowering their heads quickly to give the dog a wrap on the head with a horn and the people seem to be ok with it.


----------

